

U.S. gasoline sales by refiners - mactitan
http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=A103600001&f=M

======
cygnus_x1
hm… i'm trying to make sense of this. from what i gather (based on
[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-05-30/us-gasoline-
consump...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-05-30/us-gasoline-consumption-
plummets-nearly-75)), "Total Gasoline Retail Sales by Refiners" is a measure
of production and is not necessarily consumption, due to storage capacity.
still rather remarkable - i didn't realize we've topped out our
storage/reserves.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
One measured thing you can use to guess better at stocks lies here:

[http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=W_...](http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=W_EPC0_SAX_YCUOK_MBBL&f=W)

